# Millie - a Boudoir Test



## tonymp

Hi all,
I joined the forum late last year and only got to post one thread for which I was made very welcome but then my computer crashed through a virus and so, lost all of my links etc..
Anyway, I've found my way back now so, hopefully will get some more posts done.
Here's one I shot recently of Millie, a model who kindly popped round to help with some Boudoir stock poses I was working on.

It's only a first test pose with a quick edit and we will be re-shooting it in a week or so to refine the shot to see if it works.
Regards...
Tony


----------



## SrBiscuit

as far as technical C&C...you've got some major blowouts on the right.

as far as "everything else"...:shock::twisted::heart::hail:


----------



## tonymp

SrBiscuit said:


> as far as technical C&C...you've got some major blowouts on the right.
> 
> as far as "everything else"...:shock::twisted::heart::hail:


 
Thanks for the comment - and you're not wrong there LOL.
However, that is the idea of the tests - to iron out any problems before I use the poses and in this case the lighting was natural ( from a North facing window) with a single small reflector camera right so, I can put that right when I do a second shoot of the pose. The main thing is the pose itself. As long as that is ok and is repeatable and doesn't look tacky - the lighting is pretty simple to sort out.
Thanks again...
Tony


----------

